# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Domino's Set of three bookmarks

## Domino44

There are so many great bookmarks! I feel like I'm a little late to this but here is my set of simple B&W bookmarks. 

### LATEST WIP ###

----------


## Voolf

Don't think there is any time limit for community projects. There are poeple who just started new guild world sections (like me lol).

These are great Domino.

----------


## ChickPea

Lovely work, Domino. Those will look great printed out.

And Voolf is correct. There's no time limit on the bookmarks project. Feel free to post anytime you like.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Nice clean style - love it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

Very nice!  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

Great job! Nice and simple, I like it.

----------


## Diamond

I like those quite a bit.  Nice gentle gray tones - great work.

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice set, Domino  :Smile: ! I like the shading of your mountains and the more diffuse on of the lands, a good combination.

----------


## ThomasR

Nice an clean set ! Making a cohesive set is a great idea.

----------


## J.Edward

These 3 are all nice Domino  :Smile: 
Glad you jumped in on this.

----------


## Domino44

Thanks everyone!  I'm really happy everyone liked the clean simple style I'm working on.

----------

